# Sling Media updates TV devices with hi-def support



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sling Media updates TV devices with hi-def support

Reuters 
September 27, 2006

NEW YORK (Reuters) - Gadget maker Sling Media Inc. on Wednesday launched U.S. sales of updated versions of its set-top device that allows consumers to remotely watch shows already playing on a home television, including one that supports high-definition TV.

The Slingbox Pro, Slingbox Tuner and Slingbox AV plug into a terrestrial, cable or satellite TV set-top box and then transmits the video over the Internet. Using software that acts like a long-distance remote control, users can then tune in via a PC or a laptop from a different location, as well as a mobile phones.

Sling is one of a growing number of services, like TiVo and YouTube, that allow consumers to shift the time, place and mode that they watch a video that previously would have been seen only in their living rooms.

San Mateo, California-based Sling Media, whose backers include EchoStar Communications and Liberty Media , said the Slingbox Tuner and AV will be priced at about $180. The Slingbox PRO, a more powerful version that can transmit high-definition TV, will sell for about $250.

( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.topix.net/content/reuters/4023688027156392830040186346062727212555 )


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

that would be cool

hopefully it will buffer enough so it isn't choppy.


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

It will take an HD component signal, but will not stream HD. This is due primarily to processor and bandwidth demands. I am reasearching this and hope to have more details soon. Check this Bulletin for updates:

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...elease_new_slingbox_supporting_hdtv_input.php

Cheers,

- Shane


----------

